# Does / Naturism sound hideous?



## blazeofglory (Mar 15, 2015)

Man is no doubt a descendent from his animal pedigree. I do not believe in creationism or there is a certain creator as biblically or mythically over the generations held. Evolutionists before and after Darwin defied creationist ideas. When I do disbelieve creationist notions of the universe and the state of human beings I  will have to do away with  religious concepts and the social codes and the rest of moral  sophistications that center around these imaginative ideas. When I totally unleash  all my programmed mindset and think naturally or unaffectedly  I tend to believe in naturism and man and of course woman  totally in his real natural state. Nudism is often abhorred but keeping all our pre-thinking and prejudging apart I think even nudism is not something to be censored


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2015)

always thought people who like to walk around with their kit of was odd...but that's just me


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 15, 2015)

I was shocked to find how easy it was when I tried it.


----------



## dither (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, when it's warm i enjoy wearing nothing. Behind closed doors of course.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 15, 2015)

I just read the following in What's New and wondered what the subject under discussion was exactly. Disappointing seems to be the answer.

"Does / Naturism sound hideous? in The Lounge"


----------



## dale (Mar 15, 2015)

the human animal. the only animal in the history of the earth forced to kill other animals and wear their skins
to survive the natural elements. gee. nature seemed to have goofed on that one.


----------



## ppsage (Mar 15, 2015)

Didn't need clothes until we started traipsing around outside the environs which spawned us, wrecking stuff for everybody else.


----------



## dale (Mar 15, 2015)

ppsage said:


> Didn't need clothes until we started traipsing around outside the environs which spawned us, wrecking stuff for everybody else.



lol. all kinds of animals have migrated from their original equatorial environs to other regions and have been suitably adaptable
without artificial or "extraficial" means. (i think i just made the word extraficial up. goody for me)


----------



## ppsage (Mar 15, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. all kinds of animals have migrated from their original equatorial environs to other regions and have been suitably adaptable
> without artificial or "extraficial" means. (i think i just made the word extraficial up. goody for me)


Think they mostly went a lot slower. Or else they were bugs.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 15, 2015)

When you die you can ask God.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 15, 2015)

ppsage said:


> Didn't need clothes until we started traipsing around outside the environs which spawned us, wrecking stuff for everybody else.




You have obviously never been to Florida when it is 68 degrees and everyone goes to get a sweater because it is chilly.  I somehow doubt many of us would fit on the Equator or close enough to not matter.  


When early man Grog wore a sweater it was made out of a kitty, the only thing that has changed is that Greg today wears a sweater out of wool


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 17, 2015)

In fact man is in most of his activities and demeanors behave as goofy beings. He is something different than what he thinks he is. Suppressing his primeval dreams, fantasies he wears a garment of culture, religion and myth. Imagine you are unchristian, totally nonreligious, not an orthodoxically cultivated . He does what his inner being directs and imagine him in his natural state. This is naturism  notwithstanding his cognizant being


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> In fact man is in most of his activities and demeanors behave as goofy beings. He is something different than what he thinks he is. Suppressing his primeval dreams, fantasies he wears a garment of culture, religion and myth. Imagine you are unchristian, totally nonreligious, not an orthodoxically cultivated . He does what his inner being directs and imagine him in his natural state. This is naturism  notwithstanding his cognizant being



well, in that state of being, man wouldn't be able to create artistically in any way, shape or form. so you'd have to toss out literature, paintings, sculpture, music, and even tattoos and piercings as an "aberration" i suppose. like all we do creatively and artistically is just flawed and insane  animal behavior. i don't wanna be a fucking "animal" personally. i wanna be divine. and i WILL be divine. wanna know why? because i AM above animal nature.


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 17, 2015)

Creativity can happen and nothing can hinder. Man returning to his original, unpretentious is still full of fancy and imagination. It is not the death of imagination. I may read about heaven, hell, reincarnation, six sense, and telepathy but only for telling tales but not believing or directing my course of living or swaying my decision making processes. I do not believe in Karma. We all know what is beneath our undergarments.  We are hypocritically, arrogantly living double standards. Everybody can imagine how we behave behind closed doors and bathrooms. Everything to be reduced to a state where we are living naturist, animal lives but in total harmony with the rest of our fellow beings, unassumingly.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> Creativity can happen and nothing can hinder. Man returning to his original, unpretentious is still full of fancy and imagination. It is not the death of imagination. I may read about heaven, hell, reincarnation, six sense, and telepathy but only for telling tales but not believing or directing my course of living or swaying my decision making processes. I do not believe in Karma. We all know what is beneath our undergarments.  We are hypocritically, arrogantly living double standards. Everybody can imagine how we behave behind closed doors and bathrooms. Everything to be reduced to a state where we are living naturist, animal lives but in total harmony with the rest of our fellow beings, unassumingly.



so explain to me...why is man...of all the creatures that have ever inhabited the earth....ashamed or self-conscious of his "nakedness"? i mean...why would this be? think about this hard, now. and why would "bathroom functions" be considered "dirty" by societal standards? think hard now. because i already know why.


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 17, 2015)

dale said:


> so explain to me...why is man...of all the creatures that have ever inhabited the earth....ashamed or self-conscious of his "nakedness"? . because i already know why.



I want to know the answer desperately - as you said you know why..


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, I've tried to bare it all to the world, but unfortunately, once I peel all the layers off, the fact of the matter is that I still have a sweater underneath it all.

... if you're not quite following, I'm hairy.  Not just slightly, but more along the lines that big foot regularly sends me an email suggesting I should try "manscaping" for the love of all that is holy.

If I had to go with a slightly more serious answer to the original question posed:


blazeofglory said:


> Evolutionists before and after Darwin defied creationist ideas. When I do disbelieve creationist notions of the universe and the state of human beings I  will have to do away with  religious concepts and the social codes and the rest of moral  sophistications that center around these imaginative ideas. When I totally unleash  all my programmed mindset and think naturally or unaffectedly  I tend to believe in naturism and man and of course woman  totally in his real natural state.



I'd have to answer with that I agree with your views to a point.  I have nothing against those who wish to believe in creationism, follow a religion or even a text for that matter.  I feel that we have evolved from mere primal animals, ergo I believe in clothing.  Just as with everything else mentioned, I do not believe in clothing as a precursor to religious ideals, but an evolution we've adapted to ourselves.  While some may wear clothing because of being ashamed, whether due to a religious belief or a societal view, others wear outfits which attract mates.  Yet others wear clothes because of being akin to their colors, fashions, or as a way to make a silent statement.  Yes, we have skin, hair and nails, and yes, many of our ancestors bodies adapted to their habitat, but as we continually begin to stroll every corner of the world within a single day and have aspirations to reach past the stars, we understand that we don't have the ability to wait centuries for our bodies to adapt.  Instead we create tools, such as clothing, to aspire to greater things than being strictly slave to our surroundings.  We build new surroundings, tear down others, and change lives, whether for better or worst.

Besides, you know how cold it can get in Wisconsin.  Shrinkage and all that... oooooo, frostbite is a helluva thing.:shock:


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> I want to know the answer desperately - as you said you know why..



well, it would be because as the difference between fish and the amphibian.....the amphibian and the reptile....the reptile and the bird....
...the bird and the mammal.....and the mammal and me......

i mean...if you would like to embrace the apes as your "brothers"? that's your stupidity. i myself will embrace the angels.
why? because i KNOW why i'm the only animal in the history of the earth to feel ashamed of his flesh. i'm divine. and i'm 
better than this blood and bone and dirt. that's what i know.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not sure why naturism/nudism became linked to evolution or creationism or even abiogenesis.
I have no shame in my body, even though it is a long way from some pre-defined ideal,  and am perfectly happy to parade around naked indoors (I live alone).  However, social conventions mean that I don't do this outside.  Apart from that, there are very few days where the temperature outdoors would be suitable.
I did consider obtaining some fig leaves but I don't like figs.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm not sure why naturism/nudism became linked to evolution or creationism or even abiogenesis.
> I have no shame in my body, even though it is a long way from some pre-defined ideal,  and am perfectly happy to parade around naked indoors (I live alone).  However, social conventions mean that I don't do this outside.  Apart from that, there are very few days where the temperature outdoors would be suitable.
> I did consider obtaining some fig leaves but I don't like figs.


that's fine. but the OP author wanted to make a religious point of it. i respect your opinion and view. you made no judgments.
but for the OP? i am the devil.


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 17, 2015)

dale said:


> well, it would be because as the difference between fish and the amphibian.....the amphibian and the reptile....the reptile and the bird....
> ...the bird and the mammal.....and the mammal and me......
> 
> i mean...if you would like to embrace the apes as your "brothers"? that's your stupidity. i myself will embrace the angels.
> ...



That is where I differ from you  for I do not believe there are better divine beings, angles that I have  to idealize and copy. Or our evolution leads us to supernatural states. I believe in what our senses can dictate and not what our imaginative faculty indicates


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> That is where I differ from you  for I do not believe there are better divine beings, angles that I have  to idealize and copy. Or our evolution leads us to supernatural states. I believe in what our senses can dictate and not what our imaginative faculty indicates


well, the irony there would be that you don't believe in evolution itself while being an advocate of evolution rhetoric.
have you ever read Nietzsche? have you ever even read Darwin?


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

lol. are you serious? you all "enlightened" atheists ain't gonna challenge this po' ol' indynap redneck to an actual 
conversation regarding evolutionary schematics? really?


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

i mean...the scientific FACT is...that DNA completely disproves any idiotic notion of trans-speciel breeding.
so what that really means? id that the belief that a lizard could become a pigeon is just as insane as the belief
that a man could raise his arms and depart an entire ocean. 

art is PROOF that man is above the lesser animals.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

Well my current thoughts are atheistic, evolutionary and that the universe is here as a result of chemical processes; though that could be a reaction to being raised in a misogynistic, apocalyptic cult.  I do have some thoughts that a person's "spirit" (if such a thing exists) may be something to do with matter/energy conversion.  I don't have any emotional energy invested in any of these suppositions though.  Also, I have no wish to convince anyone else to alter their viewpoints - though I do note that religion still has some political influence which may have an effect on the laws by which I am governed.

However, I don't regard my fairly liberal views on naturism/nudism as being connected to a non-belief in some omniscient intellect.
I see them as separate - even though an ancient manuscript appears to allude to human public nudity as being shameful.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

and all naked men are ugly. naked females can be pretty and angelic, though. but only in hues of hell. get it? ha ha. no. i bet you don't.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

Well my current thoughts are atheistic, evolutionary and that the universe is here as a result of chemical processes; though that could be a reaction to being raised in a misogynistic, apocalyptic cult.  I do have some thoughts that a person's "spirit" (if such a thing exists) may be something to do with matter/energy conversion.  I don't have any emotional energy invested in any of these suppositions though.  Also, I have no wish to convince anyone else to alter their viewpoints - though I do note that religion still has some political influence which may have an effect on the laws by which I am governed.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

Ignore my post #27 please.  Accidental duplication (without amendment)


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> Well my current thoughts are atheistic, evolutionary and that the universe is here as a result of chemical processes; though that could be a reaction to being raised in a misogynistic, apocalyptic cult.  I do have some thoughts that a person's "spirit" (if such a thing exists) may be something to do with matter/energy conversion.  I don't have any emotional energy invested in any of these suppositions though.  Also, I have no wish to convince anyone else to alter their viewpoints - though I do note that religion still has some political influence which may have an effect on the laws by which I am governed.



ok. but why are "chemical processes" considered "atheistic" in their basic concepts and anatomy, as far as modern academia?


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

They aren't - necessarily.  This would entail moving the discussion on to the differences between evolution and abiogenesis though.

Theoretically, one can have 
(1) an original creator that made living organisms that could adapt to their environment
OR
(2) A chemical process (commonly known as "big bang") that eventually led to living organisms that could adapt
OR
(3) An original creator that made things pretty much as they are - unable to adapt
OR
(4) A chemical process (commonly known as "big bang") that eventually led to living organisms that could NOT adapt.
I suppose that those are the four most commonly embraced options.

I would incline to an option that includes the ability to adapt (evolve).  There are a number of reasons why but the main one is that we already witness this in microcosm with bacteria.  Due to their very small size, it takes much less effort to adapt in a short space of time e.g. we develop an antibiotic to eradicate a disease - the bacteria adapt and often bounce back even stronger in order to not become extinct.  If a bacterium had conscious intelligence, it would not be able to witness this change as it would take many bacteria generations to occur.
So, if we are to accept that adaptation is possible, the only thing getting in the way of our ability to witness it is that it happens over a very long timespan.
Also, if adaption is accepted, it leaves my options (1) and (2).

I don't expect you to agree for a moment; I was brought up steeped in religion and I know that a challenge to someone's cherished beliefs is a non-starter.  It may be the main reason that I left the cult initially was because of how I was treated rather than a logical analysis of doctrine.
Please also note that I haven't attempted to mock or discredit anyone's beliefs - even though I feel that they are based on flawed logic.  This is something that some people of religion might do well to emulate.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

hate to burst your bubble...but i'm not especially religious. i'm a bit jew and a bit christian...but a bit satan, also.
aside from all that drivel...what i've noticed....is that atheists basically see "god" much like children and retards.
they see the concept of "god" as this santa claus like man with a white beard who sits in the clouds, i suppose...
and casts spells and shit......i don't know....but i know every atheist i've ever talked to has a VERY childish perspective
of the concept of god.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

I prefer juices and odors be encased by clothes surrounding the immediate sources. Animals stink. I refer to the gasses emanating from bare asses. Plus the pits. There was a movement back in the 60's where people didn't bathe. Must of been absolutely god-awful. And this from an atheist.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2015)

dale said:


> hate to burst your bubble...but i'm not especially religious. i'm a bit jew and a bit christian...but a bit satan, also.
> aside from all that drivel...what i've noticed....is that atheists basically see "god" much like children and retards.
> they see the concept of "god" as this santa claus like man with a white beard who sits in the clouds, i suppose...
> and casts spells and shit......i don't know....but i know every atheist i've ever talked to has a VERY childish perspective
> of the concept of god.



There is no such thing as "a bit jew and a bit christian" or "a bit satan".  Just as there is no such thing as "a bit pregnant".  Either you are or you are not.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

Sonata said:


> There is no such thing as "a bit jew and a bit christian" or "a bit satan".  Just as there is no such thing as "a bit pregnant".  Either you are or you are not.



whatever you say, sweetie. my birth mother was jewish. that technically makes me jewish. was raised in a christian home. and 
i have a certain love towards christianity because of that. i feel very little regret for most of my sins and pretty much have the vanity
of lucifer.....which is where satan comes in. no one can define me. i can kill myself or make myself live. no one but me can define me.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

i'm a literary nightmare. that's what i am. lol


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2015)

*dale* - if your birth mother was Jewish then you are Jewish, however you were raised.  Not "technically" but factual.  And you are still Jewish unless you have renounced Judaism and/or converted to a different religion, in which case you are an apostate.

No ifs or buts.  Just plain facts.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2015)

During this discussion, some of my perceptions have been likened to those of a "retard" and also described as "idiotic".  In return I have merely offered an attempt at logic and outlined reasons for my views - without rubbishing anyone else's.  Even if my views are flawed, I deserve better.
Therefore, I have decided to withdraw from this discussion and to go and play with people who don't lower themselves with personal insults.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

Sonata said:


> *dale* - if your birth mother was Jewish then you are Jewish, however you were raised.  Not "technically" but factual.  And you are still Jewish unless you have renounced Judaism and/or converted to a different religion, in which case you are an apostate.
> 
> No ifs or buts.  Just plain facts.



i don't renounce anything. i'll be a jew for her sake. that don'rt mean i'm personally defined, though.


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

i'll be a national socialist, if that's what i want. i can be me.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 17, 2015)

Dale, how do you not just have deadly frickin' hangovers dude?


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 17, 2015)

Allow me to remind everyone that debating is against the rules. Tread carefully or infractions may result.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 17, 2015)

*After discussion, the moderation team doesn't see a way back to any sort of reasonable discussion of this topic. Thread locked.*


----------

